# Quick Question - do I need an RN number?



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

After reading all these posts about relabeling shirts I have decided I want to do it... My question is do I need a RN# as I am not selling them or designing them I am mostly just doing customer shirts for marketing. If that makes any sense.. I may have missed who is required to get a RN # if I did any help would be appreciated thanks Adam


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, you don't need your own RN number, you can use the RN number from the original manufacturer of the shirts to include on your labels.

You can get one if you want.


----------

